# Ontario...worlds largest supplier of stolen heavy equipment!



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I know stuff goes missing but I would have never guessed it happens this often.

http://www.torontosun.com/news/canada/2009/12/28/12281711-sun.html


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

So far this year 68 pieces of equipement were stolen... I think they meant last year... But still, thats crazy...


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

The article was written in December.

Top three machines of choice- Case, Cat, and Bobcat....I wonder what they have against John Deere?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i am serious in believing that it is time for some vigilante justice when it comes to thieves, cops just don't care


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Bajak;939481 said:


> The article was written in December.
> 
> Top three machines of choice- Case, Cat, and Bobcat....I wonder what they have against John Deere?


The thieves know that is all JDdave uses and he scares them....:laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I heard that last year evergreen john deere took a deposit on 2 bobcats... came later and brought a truck and certified cheque, and left with the machines. turned out the certified cheque was a fake. 

I really like my coded key pad for the bobcat


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

hydro_37;939530 said:


> The thieves know that is all JDdave uses and he scares them....:laughing:


If you've ever seen him in person, you'd know why. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;942527 said:


> If you've ever seen him in person, you'd know why. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


WOW, that's not real nice, but you should have heard what he posted about meeting you!!!! 

I've long thought about going into parts of Canada snowmobiling, but heard too many times about rampant theft in certain areas. No thanks, I'll stick to this area until it's time to get rid of one of the sleds.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

jomama45;942535 said:


> WOW, that's not real nice, but you should have heard what he posted about meeting you!!!!
> 
> I've long thought about going into parts of Canada snowmobiling, but heard too many times about rampant theft in certain areas. No thanks, I'll stick to this area until it's time to get rid of one of the sleds.


 Not as bad as you think, I and many other friends have been all over Ontario, Quebec and the east coast and never have had a sled stolen. Not to say it doesn't happen, but don't let a few stories stop you from enjoying some of the best snomobiling in the world.tymusic


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Do they ever investigate the leasing companies? Think about it.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Makes me glad my crap isn't worth stealing.......


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

kah68;942544 said:


> Not as bad as you think, I and many other friends have been all over Ontario, Quebec and the east coast and never have had a sled stolen. Not to say it doesn't happen, but don't let a few stories stop you from enjoying some of the best snomobiling in the world.tymusic


My memory isn't very good, but I don't think it was Ontario that was the area I'm thinking of. I think it was somewhere in Quebec. From the stories I read, the police were of no help. On a side note, do they have a speed limit in Ontario?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;942527 said:


> If you've ever seen him in person, you'd know why. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I'm changing the catergory I had you listed in. 

There a few tractors stolen but it's mostly construction equipment and JD isn
t very popular around here.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Kinda glad I got New Holland equipment.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Well my $60 "The Snow Plow" shovell just got stolen out of my dads truck last night :realmad:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;943021 said:


> Well my $60 "The Snow Plow" shovell just got stolen out of my dads truck last night :realmad:


Yuo sure get alot of shovels stolen.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

my 36" last year and now my 20" this year... Man was my dad ever pissed, holy! He really liked that shovell.... Hopefully they will be at L.O.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;943919 said:


> my 36" last year and now my 20" this year... Man was my dad ever pissed, holy! He really liked that shovell.... Hopefully they will be at L.O.


He's be more pissed if they took the truck. Paul sells the shovels.


----------



## Ford Guy (Feb 7, 2007)

a buddy of mine had his case 75xt stolen, then a couple of months later he seen a guy plowing snow with it just down the road from where it was stolen, he was lucky he could tell his machine because he welded brackets on the back to use as tie downs. he stopped and pulled the guy out of the machine, he said it was all he could do to refrain from beating the snot out of him


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

Ford guy, Hope he called the police. I can't believe the nerve of that guy.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Im in the GTA visiting some relatives this week, might head to the LO show & check things out.....I came across a cool lookin shovel called the "snow plow shovel" it was sitting in some dudes truck, so my buddy grabbed it. What a neat invention this thing is...I'll post some pics of it...tymusic


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Can they put a couple Lo-Jack units on them?


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*IT sad*

Cat makes the same key for all there gear..........And JD the same well back in the day anyway for JDs. Think if u pay $60.000 for a truck the the keys are dif.. But o no pay $125.000 for a backhoe or $300.000 for a loader and the keys the same make no sense to me


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

creativedesigns;947890 said:


> Im in the GTA visiting some relatives this week, might head to the LO show & check things out.....I came across a cool lookin shovel called the "snow plow shovel"  it was sitting in some dudes truck, so my buddy grabbed it. What a neat invention this thing is...I'll post some pics of it...tymusic


Saw something on Crimestoppers last night about some dude getting his shovel stolen.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

We have been victims of theft - it stinks. Had a MX255 stolen - first one in Canada with IFS, had 16 hours on it.

They found it 3 months later in pieces in a sea can in Europe - it was headed to Belarus.

Also had a truck stolen - got it back a month later. It has never been the same.

You would like to think its unavoidable - but if a theif has their eye on something, not a whole lot you can do. The police in town do a good job of keeping their eye on our stuff now - they like to fill out reports by our equipment. Helps to plow the staff sargaents driveway.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

samjr;947908 said:


> Cat makes the same key for all there gear..........And JD the same well back in the day anyway for JDs. Think if u pay $60.000 for a truck the the keys are dif.. But o no pay $125.000 for a backhoe or $300.000 for a loader and the keys the same make no sense to me


I think they make all the keys the same so the construction contractor only needs one key for all his equipment instead an individual key for each machine.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

In the last few years we have lost a Case XT40 skid and 2 Kubota B3030 tractors with cabs and blades. We have not recovered any of this equipment. We installed revelco anti theft keys in the B3030's but the thieves just dragged the tractors onto the roll off bed. Could see by the marks in the snow. 

This has been a major PINA!!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We almost had a Bobcat stolen on Christmas Eve one year. It was used the morning of and parked in its usual spot at the shopping centre together with all the other equipment. Got a call from the property manager wondering why our machine was parked in the handicapped spot in front of oneof the stores (she got a bunch of complaints). We show up and its sitting on top of a set of steel ramps, battery was dead.

We boosted it, and realized it didnt have any fuel (luckily the machine wasnt filled up after its use), and it must have died while they tried to load it, and kept turning the key till they drained the battery. They must have panicked and drove off without their ramps. 

We got alot of dirty looks occupying precious parking spaces and driveways around the machine on one of the busiest shopping days of the year.


----------

